# What is the V code for dvt History



## mitzfritz215 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## dawningr (Nov 16, 2011)

*Dawningr*

V code for a Hx of  DVT   is V12.51


----------



## mitzfritz215 (Nov 16, 2011)

dawningr said:


> V code for a Hx of  DVT   is V12.51


Thank you - our system shows it as V125.2 and it came back rejected from the lab.


----------

